# Course Serial Number



## Super_wuman (22 Oct 2009)

Hey! 
I am a Private Recruit heading to St. Jean soon and I was wondering what exactly your course serial number means. There are 25 people in a group that have been talking, and we have 4 different numbers. 0304, 0305, 0306 and 0307. Can some tell me exactly what the deal is?

Thank you


----------



## MikeL (22 Oct 2009)

Every course you go on in the CF will have a course number. Usually the first 2 numbers are the year the course is running in an the last 2  is what course number it is in that year being run

ie 0903   2009 3rd course of the year

BMQ course numbers follow a different system though.

Also, what this means to you an those 25 pers, you are all split up between 4 courses/platoons.


----------



## Super_wuman (22 Oct 2009)

Thank you very much


----------



## josh54243 (23 Oct 2009)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> BMQ course numbers follow a different system though.



I suppose you don't happen to know what system this is do you?


----------



## MikeL (23 Oct 2009)

JohnTBay said:
			
		

> I suppose you don't happen to know what system this is do you?



No, it's not something I researched.. just an observation... it's a number for a course who cares.


----------



## Cabral (23 Oct 2009)

I care very much.


----------



## MikeL (23 Oct 2009)

Cabral said:
			
		

> I care very much.



Awesome, go research the BMQ numbering system an post the results for those interested.


----------



## kratz (23 Oct 2009)

The training system does not care how much you care how the numbers are made. Nor should you. All a student needs to know is their course number. This way they can have their mail more accurately directed to their location. After their course, the course number is a reference number for career reasons, again, no need real reason to understand how it was arrived at.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Oct 2009)

Not sure how it is now, but when I was staff at CFLRS, a crse # was something like R0203E.  

1.  R= Recruit, a BMQ crse;
2.  0203 was just the next course #, the course before was 0202, the next one would be 0204, its just a numbering system used because there are so many friggin' BMQs run a year there; and
3.  E stood for an course that had English instruction.

Other variables were I as the prefix for IAP serials, B for the prefix for BOTP serials and F as the suffix for french courses.

As Kratz pointed out, all your Course # will do is make sure you mail gets put into the right Platoons' bin, and if you fuck up and someone from outside your platoon staff asks you what your Course/Platoon number is, that staff member will then know what Sgt or WO to talk to at the 1000hrs coffee break in the Officers, WOs and Sgt's mess to make sure they know you stepped on your dick.

Oh.  It is also used as a dick-measuring instrument in the Green Break area, so "senior" recruits can let it be known they are ahead of you in their trg.  Thats nothing new though, that happened in the Mess Hall lineups at Champlain Hall when I did basic...


----------



## Cadaren (24 Oct 2009)

Eye in the Sky is excactly right.  Mine was just R0262E, R meaning Recruit NCM, 0262 meaning I was the 262nd platoon since they started numbering, and E was the fact that we were English.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Oct 2009)

Well although I try hard, it isn't every day that I am excactly right.   :blotto:


----------

